# Married 10 Years/Step Son Addicted



## Linialove (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum, just joined and seeing some really good things on here. I have been married 10 years and my adult step son is addicted to gosh, I think everything. Last I heard it was meth, making and dealing and using. He is supposedly straight now (a few weeks) but I don't see the signs. Right now we are dealing with him and his girlfriend has had their 1 year old son taken by Defax and the family is pressuring us to take custody of the boy. We barely even know him due to estrangement and we are both 50+. This is so scary to me because while I know my husband wants to do everything he can, I don't feel it would be a good idea. My stepson is reckless and unbalanced and immature and just having him in our home causes confusion. We finally talked about this last night, in a calm, rational way, and I was so grateful. It has not been easy but I do know that this is something over our heads. My husband pretty much agreed with me but he also feels pressure so it is tough. I told him I understand and know that it is a roller coaster ride. We have been together a long time and weathered a lot of storms together. I do know we love each other very much. That helps through everything. Knowing there is someone on my side in life. I want him to feel the same way. Linia (first post)


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, having a dealer in your house puts you at risk. It puts your family at risk. It puts your possessions at risk. I hope your husband realizes this. I've seen meth absolutely destroy everything around it, from a literal to a mental to a physical sense.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Take your H to a professional therapist and let the therapist explain to him how he is not helping his son by allowing this stuff.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Go with your gut on this one. Children's Aid will place the grandson in a foster family and that would be the way to go for now. 

You can have visits with your grandson on a regular basis if you like with the foster family, and then not have to make any hasty decisions regarding the baby at this point in time.


----------

